# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الرياضيه الصادره صباح اليوم الاثنين  الموافق 26 / 1/ 2015 م

## mohammed saif

*


هيثم صديقمن هنا وهناكفي حظ يا اخوانا اكتر من كدهلم يملك المريخ قنطار شطارة واحد
كان يملك اكثر من طن شطارة
وكان خصمه يملك اطنان الشتارة
وكان درهم الحظ في جيبهم
افلتوا من هزيمة تسير بها الركبان
وتتحدث بها البلدان
ويستدفأ بها البردان

لما اضاع المريخ خمس فرص مضمونة

مقابل هدف مصادفة من الهلال
لكن للحق والحقيقة
فلقد تألق الحكم من جانب الهلال
توقعت ان ينال الجائزة المخصصة للهلال
وكاد بكري المدينة ان يشلع الهلال
بعد ان مارس في شوارع الدفاع الهلالي تفحيطا كثيرا
افضل شوارع للتفحيط هي شوارع دفاع الهلال
وعن هدف علا الدين انا حا اقولكم
وبرضي تاني حا اقولكم
يا الصفقتوا كلكم
انطلقت قاذفته الكاتيوشة
فدكت شباك الحارس الكيشة

ولولا الزخم  الاعلامي

والانحياز التحكيمي
وبداية الموسم
لكان الجمهور الازرق ضائعا حتي الساعة في غابة الخرطوم
ولو لعب غارزيتو بامكانيات فريقه
لقد مكنة الهلال المسيحة
كان بلة جابر في الشوط الثاني يمارس خرمجة بلا مثيل
ومع ذلك تعامي عنه الفرنسي
وكان يمكن ان يدفع بالباشا مكانه
فلقد كان الهلال ينتظر رصاصة الرحمة
لذلك راينا الفرحة الهستيرية بنتيجة القرعة
وكان دفاع المريخ مكشوفا جدا
ولو كان الخصم غير المتهالك الهلال لخسرنا المباراة
ولقد شاهدت المباراة من خلال التلفزيون
لقطة للملعب ولقطة ل(عنقرة) مشاهد
ومع ذلك رضينا
لأن الهلال جا فريق كسر
من كاريكا والي مساوي

وكان دليل عجزهم بائنا
افتقدنا ايمن المصري
الوكيل الحصري لهزيمة الهلال
وافتقدنا تراوري
عامل الطواري في المريخ
يمكننا القول ان المريخ قد لعب بالصف الثاني
لذلك لم يحرز الثاني
رغم محاورة المدينة التي جعلت مساوي كالقلاب المقلوب
ورغم عكسية  مصعب عمر التي لو نفخها عنكبة  لخرج الجمهور الهلالي للموقف
بالطريفة دي لا اظن ان الهلال سيعود سالما من شندي
الا اذا اوكلت ادارة المباراة للطريفي ومعاونيه بالامس
اما اوكرا فالحديث عنه يطول
وهذه مناظره فقط
اظن جازما ان المباراة لم يكن فيها من الندية الا  باسم الهلال
بتاريخه كند للمريخ
وبجمهوره والته الاعلامية
ما عدا ذلك فالهلال اقل من كمبالا سيتي
ومع ذلك

فان درهم الحظ الهلالي وصل الي القرعة
فنالوا درع الانقاذ للست شهور القادمة
والدرع من زجاجفاوع يتباع
لان المريخ سيناله للست اشهر الثانية
القزاز عند الهلال الكاردينالي ما بيقعد

واخر القول انه لا جديدالمريخ اقوي كما كان
والهلال يحاول ادراكه
وتلك مطاردة ازلية
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*

قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة
شفتو التحكيم؟!
* يعتقد البعض إن التعادل في لقاء القمة أمس 
كان مدبراً ومتفقاً عليه.. ولكنني لا أظن ذلك..
* كان في مقدور المريخ أن يحقق فوزاً كبيراً أمس
 على الهلال المسنود بالتحكيم..
* ولكن الحظ عبس للاعبي المريخ في فرص حسبها
 الجميع أهدافاً ولكنها ضاعت بقدرة قادر..* عكسية من بلة تصل أوكرا داخل الصندوق ولحظة
 التسديد يتعرض لتداخل خطير في 
الأنكل لتضيع الفرصة ويتجاهل الحكم الحالة.. والحمدلله 
نجا اوكرا من حالة التصفية داخل الصندوق!!
* كرة متبادلة بين بكري ومصعب، يتوغل مصعب من الجناح ويمرر لعنكبة داخل 
خط 6 يلعب عنكبة سلاخية برأسه تمر بقدرة قادر جوار القائم البعيد للآوت..
* بكري يخطف كرة ويمر من اتير بسهولة وينفرد يلحقه مساوي ويسقط معه، 
وينهض بكري ويدور ويسدد أرضية يصدها فودجو 
لا يحسن عنكبة التدخل السريع بالرأس لتنتهي ركنية للمريخ..
* تلعب الركنية ورأسية رهيبة من سلمون (جو أرض)
 تمر بقدرة قادر جوار القائم للآوت..
* مصعب يسدد ركلة حرة موزة خطيرة ينجح فودجو في اصطيادها..
* الحكم كأنه جاء مبرمجاً لخدمة الهلال حيث بالغ في
 تجاوز الكثير من مخالفات لاعبي الهلال..
 وسكت على محاولات تصفية لاعبي المريخ..
* وانكشف عندما أعطى الهلال الصالح إثر 
مخالفة من المريخ في الوسط، وبعد أن فشلت 
هجمة الهلال صفر وعاد ليحتسب المخالفة للهلال في الوسط بأثر رجعي!!
* في بداية المباراة كانت هناك مخالفة واضحة 
من دفاع الهلال مع راجي تجاهلها الحكم!! 
ومن لحظتها عرفنا إنه من جوقة الحكام إياهم.. 
وتأكد ذلك من مجريات المباراة..
* تسلل غير واضح ضد بكري المدينة وهو مضغوطاً بالمدافع!!
* مخالفة مع أوكرا في الوسط تنتهي بتسديدة 
لسيدبيه في حضن جمال سالم..!
* كرة هوائية يقفز لها مصعب ولاعب الهلال 
كتفاً لكتف تحسب فاول لصالح الهلال!!
* راجي يتعرض للدفع والاسقاط والحكم يتجاهل الحالة!!
* كرة لصالح المريخ في التماس تحسب
 لصالح الهلال واحتجاج صاخب من غارزيتو!
* تمرير حالة تسلل للهلال تعكس الكرة وتخرج 
من قدم علي جعفر للكورنر!!
* مخالفة للمريخ يتدخل بوتاكو لمنع بلة من أخذ
 الكرة يهرشه بلة ويسقط بوتاكو ممثلاً..
 ويتدخل كاريكا بسلوك غريب على غير عادته تجاه بله
.. وبدلاً من إنذار الحبشي، 
استدعى الحكم بلة وكاريكا لتوبيخهما!!
* حالة تسلل للهلال (تمرر) تنتهي بتسديدة أرضية
 قوية تمر جوار القائم للآوت وهي
 الفرصة الوحيدة الخطيرة للهلال في الشوط الأول!!
* نزار يخاشن علاء الدين ومافيش حاجة!!
* مخالفة عنيفة مع وانغا يستهونها الحكم!!
* كيبي يرتكب مخالفة مع علي جعفر يتجاهلها الحكم 
وبعدها مباشرة يعتدي كاريكا على أنكل سلمون ولا ينذره الحكم!!
* في بداية الشوط الثاني كاريكا يستلم كرة خلف دفاع 
المريخ من تسلل غير محتسب! ولكن يلحق به مصعب وعلي جعفر..
* محاولة تصفية مروعة من الشغيل لسلمون والحكم يتجاهلها بإعطاء الصالح للمريخ..!
* لاعبو الهلال (متسللون) خلف دفاع المريخ يلعب نزار عالية فوق العارضة للآوت!!
* إيقاف وانغا بتسلل غير صحيح!!
* كاد مصعب أن يخرج مصاباً أكثر من مرة عن طريق كاريكا والشغيل!!
* علاء الدين يبعد كرة بصورة عادية تحتسب عليه مخالفة غير مباشرة!!
* مخاشنة خطيرة مع علاء الدين لحظة إبعاده الكرة..
 يحدث هرج ومرج مريخي وينهي الحكم المباراة..
* أكثر من لاعب مريخي كاد أن يخرج شهيداً أمس خاصة
 أوكرا وسلمون ومصعب وعلي جعفر وعلاء الدين يوسف
.. وكنا نحسب إن الشغيل هو الوحيد الذي يتعمد الخشونة وإعاقة اللاعبين
.. ولكن أن ينضم له كاريكا الفنان فهذا أمر غريب..!!
* الحكم منحاز منحاز منحاز للأزرق..
* عندما انتهت المباراة بالتعادل كنت واثقاً 100% 
بأن القرعة ستكون للهلال ولم يخب الحكم ظني!!
* الخوف من جمال سالم منع اللجنة من تقرير 
الفصل بركلات الترجيح في حال التعادل!
* اعتقد إن تحكيم الأمس عبارة عن مناظر للموسم 
الجديد وبالتالي سيعاني المريخ معاناة كبيرة إذا أراد استعادة
 الدوري الذي سرقه معتز شقلبة في الموسم الأخير، 
عندما حول نقاط الخرطوم الوطني الثلاث للهلال 
(بشهادة تحليل التلفزيون) ليكسب الأزرق البطولة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ!!
* حكم الأمس يذكرني بحكم قديم متقاعد تحول للتحليل.. وكان الله في عون المريخ..
* ضاعت الكثير من بطولات الدوري على المريخ بسبب هؤلاء الحكام..!!
* من أين تأتون بهم يا صلاح والنجومي؟!
* فشل الحكام السودانيين على المستوى الدولي شيء طبيعي..
* غارزيتو أراح أعصاب الهلالاب تماماً 
بإخراج أوكرا مبكراً في الحصة الثانية..
* افتقد المريخ جهود البعبعين تراوري وأيمن سعيد..
* كما تمنينا مشاركة ضفر أب قلباً حار.. صديق الشباك الزرقاء!
* الجديد في المريخ أوكرا وسلمون.. حفظهما الله..
* المريخ يحتاج إلى جهود جبارة من قبل اللاعبين
 في الموسم الجديد للتغلب على الحكام قبل الخصوم..
* كان الله في عون أهلي شندي.. مع تقليعة حكام 2015م!
*

----------


## الدلميت

** اعتقد إن تحكيم الأمس عبارة عن مناظر للموسم 
الجديد وبالتالي سيعاني المريخ معاناة كبيرة إذا أراد استعادة
 الدوري الذي سرقه معتز شقلبة في الموسم الأخير، 
عندما حول نقاط الخرطوم الوطني الثلاث للهلال 
(بشهادة تحليل التلفزيون) ليكسب الأزرق البطولة بفارق نقطة عن المريخ!!

الله يستر
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


الا انه افتقد التركيز ومال الى التسرع كعادته وهو فى مواجهة الشباك 
الزرقاء الخالية فى الوقت القاتل من المباراة ليضيع على نفسه وعلى المريخ فوزا مستحقا يدشن به موسمه الجديد .
اختار غارزيتو تشكيلة مثالية منحت المريخ الافضلية على نده الهلال حيث لم تمر
 ربع الساعة الاولي من المباراة حتى ظهر المريخ قويا ومتماسكا وهو يصول ويجول فى وسط الملعب 
الذى سيطر عليه طولا وعرضا رغم انه يفتقد للاعبه ايمن سعيد حيث ظهرت خطورة المريخ من 
خلال الاختراقات والكرات العكسية التى لعب فيها الثنائى راجى وبله جابر دورا كبيرا بفضل التفاهم 
فى التقدم والعودة للدفاع عند فقدان الكرة حتى توج الفريق تقدمه بهدف علاء الدين يوسف 
ليواصل اللاعب مسيرة تالقه التى بدات واضحة ايضا فى اللقاء الودى السابق ضد كمبالا سيتى 
الذى خطف فيه النجومية رغم ذهاب الجائزة المخصصة لذلك الى زميله اوكرا ,فقد ثبت من 
خلال المباراتين كمبالا والهلال ان فييرا قد بصم بالعشره و حصل على شهادة الجودة من مدربه 
غارزيتو والضوء الاخضر الذى يمكنه فى ان يبقى اساسيا فى التشكيلة دون منافس ويكفى انه 
واحد من بين ثلاثة لاعبين لم يطالهم التبديل ,, كذلك نال الغانى اوكرا المزيد من الثقة وخطف
 آهات الاعجاب والتصفيق من الجماهير ليكتب اسمه باحرف من ذهب فى التشكيلة الحمراء ويؤكد 
من جديد انه صفقة رابحة بكل ماتعنى هذه الكلمة وان كان لازال فى حاجة للمزيد من الوقت
 حتى يبلغ عافيته ويستعيد لياقته البدنية والذهنية التى تمكنه من الاداء طوال ال 90 دقيقة ,, كذلك
 نجح بكرى المدينة فى اول قمة يخوضها ضد فريقه السابق وهو بهذا يكون قد تجاوز الحاجز 
النفسي ورد بقوة على كل الحملات المسعورة التى ظلت تلاحقه لتحطيم معنوياته واغتيال شخصيته
 داخل الملعب ويكفى انه الوحيد فى المقدمة الهجومية الذى شكل ازعاجا لدفاع الهلال وظل مصدر
 خطورة عليه حتى الدقيقة الاخيرة من المباراة وان كان
 هذا ليس بالامر الغريب على
 لاعب مشبع بالخبرة والشفتنة وبالثقة العالية فى قدراته الفردية
لمواجهة هتافات الجماهير التى تعامل معها العقرب بكل برود !
تراجع اداء المريخ الى حد كبير فى الشوط الثانى مما اتاح الفرصة امام الهلال للعودة من
 جديد الى اجواء المباراة وتعديل النتيجة بهدف عانق شباك الحارس جمال سالم وكشف من جديد 
عن الاخطاء الدفاعية التى يعانى منها المريخ كما حدث فى مباراة كمبالا سيتى خاصة من جانب 
على جعفر وشروده الذهنى الذى كثيرا مايدفع ثمنه المريخ مثلما حدث بالامس وسهل من مهمة
 كيبى فى التسجيل ومعادلة النتيجة كذلك ارتكب مصعب عمر ذات الخطأ فى الشوط الثانى لولا
 يقظة وبراعة جمال سالم الذى نجح فى الامساك بتسديدة كاريكا على دفعتين ,, الاخطاء
 الدفاعية على قلتها الا انها مخيفة بسبب تكرارها
 فى مباراتين على التوالي 
مما ينذر بخطورتها على الفريق الذى بات الان على 
ابواب التنافس الحقيقي على المستويين المحلي والافريقي .
عموما تبقي النتيجة شرفية لاتمثل اهمية بالنسبة للفريقين بقدر توفر المكاسب الفنية التى 
حصل عليها كل فريق من وراء اداء هذه القمة الاستثنائية التى بدأت بروح
 رياضية سمحة وانتهت بفوضى وخرمجة 
ومهزلة لحظة التكريم حيث اختلط الحابل بالنابل فى مظهر لم يعد 
غريبا على ملاعبنا لاننا فاشلين بدرجة ممتاز فى التنظيم !
كلمة اخير : التحكيم لايستحق التعليق فالضرب عل الميت حرام
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
علاء الدين و(الصاروخ) السحري ..!!
* لو لم يكسب الزعيم هذا الموسم سوى عودة المقاتل الجسور لمستواه المعروف، 
فذاك مكسب كبير يدخل في أفئدة الخصوم والوصايفة الرعب والخوف ..!
* الناس ديل (الخوفة) الدخلت فيهم من يوم القرعة لسة ما مرقت 
..(عشان كدا تاني لو ثبتوا ولا اتجرسوا القصة ما فرقت) ..!* وعنه نكتب لأن عودته لمستواه 
كانت نكهة القمة أمس التي طغت على النتيجة، و(أمتعت المدرجات وأخرست ألسن الشمات) ..!
* الغيرة تسبقه في الدخول لأرض الملعب .. الهمة تلاحظها تتطاير عزماً من بين عينيه .. 
البسالة التي تسكنه لا أختلاف عليها .. الإصرار وقوده المشتعل في كل معركة .. روح القتال
 بشراسة الأبطال لا تفارقه البتة .. الأداء الرجولي سمته الأساسية .. موهبته يعرفها القاصي
 والداني .. صال في الملاعب الداخلية والخارجية طولاً وعرضاً 
وروّض الساحرة المستديرة،
 ليستحق بذلك نجم المريخ والمنتخب الوطني علاء الدين يوسف
 أن يطلق عليه اسم النجم الفرنسي (باتريك فييرا) ..!
* استعاد فييرا أراضيه بقوة 
وبسالة، وهاهو بالأمس يجمع ما بين فرض الشخصية 
والمهارة واللعب القتالي و(العين الشرارة) ..!
* لم يفق الوصايفة بعد من صدمة عودة فييرا الي بيته الكبير ودخوله ديار
الصفوة مجدداً، في الوقت الذي جنّد فيه علاء الدين نفسه لخدمة 
الزعيم وعمل على بث (روح الفانلة الحمراء) في زملائه اللاعبين ..!!
* ارتفع مستوى فييرا بصورة ملحوظة مع بداية الإعداد لهذا الموسم .. زرع أوتاد الهيبة في وسط المريخ
 .. بات يتحرك في الملعب بديناميكية كبيرة وفاعلية ملحوظة .. (محور) يجيد (الإرتكاز) ويعرف تعزيز 
الخط الأمامي بالتقدم المدروس والعودة في التوقيت المناسب غير خبرته العالية في التمركز
 الصحيح والنجاح في تخفيف الضغط وخلق التوازن وإفساد كل هجمة ..
 و(إن لم يفعل علاء شيئاً فيكيفه فقط 
شراسة الأسود في الزود عن حياض النجمة) ..!!
* ليس بمقدورنا الحديث عن (صاروخ فييرا) العابر للشباك الذي
 أحرزه أمس لأن ذاك الأمر يجب أن يقوم به رائد فضاء أو (عالم فلك) ..!
* الوحيد الذي بمقدوره تقديم قراءة عن (صاروخ فييرا)
 الذي انطلق بسرعة (الإفلات) عالم الفلك د. معاوية شداد ..!
* نتمنى الا يحكم الوصايفة على حارسهم الكاميروني ماكسيم من خلال تسديدة علاء الدين التي 
عانقت الشباك الزرقاء من منتصف الملعب لأنها من النوع الذي يصعب صده على (بوفون) ..!
* يا علاء الدين خليك عاقل ..(كورتك دي لو ضربت لاعب كان دخلتو الإنعاش، أو عملت ليهو شلل رعاش) ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* أنقذ (الحظ) الوصايفة من هزيمة مؤكدة، ومنحهم 
(ذات الحظ) الحصول على درع الإستقلال في الستة أشهر الأولى ..!
* التعادل لم يكن نتيجة منصفة للقاء القمة أمس، الا أن سقوط (عواجيز دفاع الهلال) أمام بكري 
المدينة كان يتطلب العطف عليهم والشفقة بمنحهم الستة شهور الأولى من (درع الإستقلال) ..!
* يبدو أن الاتحاد العام أراد أن يثبت للوصايفة حُسن نيته في (قرعة برمجة الممتاز)،
 فمنحهم (قرعة) الإحتفاظ بالدرع لستة شهور
 ..(وفعلاً حالكم يحنن يا كبسور) ..!
* بدائل الزعيم كانوا أمس في الموعد تماماً وقدموا أوراق اعتمادهم عبر مستويات عالية
 وأداء فريد ، ولم نشعر بأننا كنا نفقد جهود أميز عناصرنا كتراوري وأيمن سعيد ..!
* الساحر أوكراه كنز جاء للزعيم من السماء، وهنئياً لنا بالجوهرة التي أنضمت للكشوفات الحمراء .
* مكسيم لم يتم تجريبه بعد، فتسديدة علاء استثناء و(ربنا يغتي عليكم من الأباتشي يوم الأربعاء) ..!
* لن نتحدث اليوم عن تحامل حكم الوسط صديق الطريفي على المريخ لأن هذا التحامل بات من الثوابت ..!
* حكم الوسط (طريفي)، ورجل الراية (طريفي)، ونائب رئيس الإتحاد (طريفي)، وما فيهم (زول نصيحة) ..!
* لا يزال السؤال قائماً : متى هزم الوصايفة الزعيم آخر مرة ؟ ..
(طبيعي الا يرد أحدكم لأن الإجابة لا يمكن أن تجدها إلا في برنامج “من الأمس” التلفزيوني) ..!
نقش أخير
* من (كبسور) ابت تطلع
من الأرشيف طلع خازوق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع محمد سيف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

بروح رياضية
  عمر عطية
تميز اوكرا وخطورة المدينة 
*تابعنا امس الاول ومن داخل استاد الخرطوم مباراة المريخ والهلال علي درع  الاستقلال والتي كانت من اروع واجمل مباريات القمة التي اقيمت في السنوات  الاخيرة من خلال العطاء الذي قدم من لاعبي الفريقين ..
*انتهي اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل حيث احرز هدف المريخ علاء الدين  يوسف من قذيفة من خارج منطقة الجزاء واحرز هدف الهلال لاعبه كيبي من لعبة  هوائية خلال مجريات الشوط الثاني ..
*تابعنا بتركيز شديد اداء المريخ خلال الشوطين حتي نطمئن علي جاهزيته  للتنافس المحلي والافريقي بعد اعداد ناجح بكل من القاهرة والدوحة ..
*تميز الاحمر وسطا بالاداء القوي والمميز علاء يوسف والذي تحكم في منطقة  المناورة والي جانبه النيجيري جابسون والذي يملك بنية جسمانية قوية ويعاني  من بعض البطء..
*نجح محترف الجديد اوكرا في الظهور بمستوئ مميز في الاستلام والتمرير  وصناعة الكرات السهلة لزملائه وكان مصدر خطورة دائمة علي خصمه فاستعمل  لاعبوه كل الاساليب لايقاف خطورته ..
*كان اوكرا يستلم الكرات وينوع اللعب وينقلها مرة علي الجهة اليمني واحيانا  يسارا ثم يتوغل في دفاعات الخصم وكاد ان يصل الشباك الزرقاء بتسديداته  القوية والمميزة ..
*وضح ان اللاعب يملك امكانات مهولة يمكن ان تفيد الفريق محليا وافريقيا  وتنهي ازمة صناعة اللعب التي عاني منها الاحمر طويلا ..واذا بلغ اللاعب  الشفاء العاجل سيكون هو النجم الاول بلامنازع ..
*كثر الحديث طويلا عن امكانية نجاح بكري المدينة نجم التسجيلات الاول نسبة  للضجة الكبيرة التي صاحبت انتقاله الي الاحمر فقدم اللاعب مباراة للذكري  وكان صاحب خطورة دائمة علي دفاع فريقه السابق ..
*لم تفلح محاولات سيف مساوي واتير توماس في ايقاف المدينه وكان اللاعب  يستلم الكرة ويتوغل في الدفاعات ويواجه المرمي وقد عبث له الحظ كثيرا في  زيارة مرمي فريقه السابق ..
*انتابت الحسرة جماهير الهلال وهي تشاهد بكري المدينة يصول ويجول ويتحرك  ويشكل خطورة دائمة وكان من المتوقع ان يحرز هدفا في اي وقت من اوقات اللقاء  ويعتبر اللاعب اضافة حقيقية للاحمر وسيفيده كثيرا داخليا وخارجيا ..
*جمال سالم حارس الفريق ادي بصورة جادة ومميزة وتعامل مع الكرات التي وصلته  بفدايئة كبيرة ولم يسال عن الهدف والذي جاء من كرة هوائية داخل منطقة  الجزاء ..
*عاد مصعب عمر الي مستواه المعهود وادي بثبات دفاعا وهجوما ووضح انه قد  استفاد من الفترة التي قضاها بفريق اهلي الخرطوم ويبدو ان التنافس سيكون  كبيرا بينه وبين زميله بخيت خميس ..
*ادي اللاعب بله جابر اللقاء بشكل طيب وقد رجحت خبرته كفته ولكن مانعيب  عليه اكثاره من الكرات العرضية والتي شكلت خطورة كبيرة علي فريقه ..
*لم يخذل امير كمال القاعده الحمراء باداءه الثابت والقوي ولاحظنا انه كيف  كان يلعب بثق وثبات فكان هو صمام الامان الاول وقد عودنا اللاعب علي مثل  هذا الاداء والتميز ..
*لعب علي جعفر بفدائية ومتابعة وكان يخرج الكرات بكل سهولة ويسر ولكنه  ارتكب بعض الاخطاء والتي يجب تدراكها سريعا قبل انطلاقة برنامج التنافس  المحلي والافريقي ..
*نتوقع ارتفاع مستوي المريخ قريبا جدا بعد عودة ايمن سعيد والمهاجم تراوري  واكتمال شفاء رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس خلال الاسابيع المقبلة من الدوري  الممتاز ..
*نحي الاطار الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو والطاقم المعاون علي المجهود  الكبير الذي بذل في الايام الماضية خلال فترة الاعداد حتي يظهر الفريق بشكل  طيب ومميز في الموسم الجديد 
وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*




لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
الاتحاد يدخل طرفي القمة في نفق مظلم• من حق الدولة والمسئولين فيها ان يتخذوا كل مايرونه من خطوات تضمن
 انطلاقة القمة على شرف الاحتفال بالاستقلال لهذا فان نجحت الدولة في التراجع 
عن رفض الناديين بث المباراة لقلة العرض المادي حتى تحقق للتلفزيون القومي ان يبثالمباراة بأمر الدولة كمناسبة قومية هامة وان كان المقابل تعويض الفريقين من خزينة الدولة فهذا
 امر مقبول كما ان الاتحاد العام يحق له ان يقدم مايراه من تسهيلات وتنازلات ايا كانت علنية او
 سرية حتى يتحقق اللقاء فهذا امر مفهوم ومقدر لاهمية المناسبة شريطة ان تكون التنازلات من صلاحياته.
• ولكن ان تصل المساوامات والاغراءات للفريقين بان يتخطى الاتحاد صلاحياته القانونية
 ويبرم من الصفقات ما لايسمح به القانون ولا تقبله قيم المنافسة وما قد يترتب عليه 
من مشكلات قانونية قد يعجز الاتحاد نفسه عن حلها فهذا ما لا يمكن قبوله.
• حقيقة لم اصدق ما طالعته في الصحف واتمنى الا يكون صحيحا ان الاتحاد ومن اجل ان يضمن
 قيام المباراة ولازالة مخاوف الفريقين المشروعة من ان توقيت المباراة الذي لا تخفي مخاطرها 
على الفريقين بسبب الضغط والانفعال الزائد فيها وقبل ايام بل ساعات من انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز
 وقبل ايام معدودة من تصفيات بطولة الاندية الافريقية يقدم الاتحاد التنازل عن ما لايملكه في سابقة 
هي الاولى من نوعها حيث تردد ان الاتحاد اتفق مع الفريقين على تجميد اللوائح والقوانين المنظمة
 للعبة في الملعب فان تصرفا كهذا لو حدث بالفعل يكون الاتحاد اعطى ما لايملك لمن لا يستحق وانه
 لا يملك ان يحمي الفريقين من الآثار التي تترتب على هذه البدعة.
• فلقد تردد ان الاتحاد اتفق مع الفريقين الا يتعرض اي لاعب للانذار مهما اساء السلوك وخالف القانون 
ومعنى هذا انه اصدر تعليمات لحكام المباراة ان يجمدوا القانون في هذه المباراة وهذه دعوة بجانب مخالفته
 لقانون اللعبة الملزم في كل الاحوال فانها دعوة للفوضى في المباراة لانها تمثل لاول مرة في التاريخ
 تصريحا للاعبين لاي عبث بالقانون وبهذا يصبح مصرحا له يعرض منافسه للاصابة طالما انه مباحا له
 العنف وغير معرض لاي كرت او الطرد من الملعب ببطاقة حمراء كما انه تصريح له ان يوجه لكمة قاضية
 لحكم المباراة ومعاونيه دون ان يحاسب وفق القانون، بل ويحق له ان يتعمد 
استخدام يده في اي موقع في الملعب وان يكون داعما لحارس المرمى بيده.
• ماصدر عن الاتحاد حول هذه الامور لو صح فهي قرارات ليست من اختصاصه فالاتحاد ليس هو الجهة 
المشرعة لهذه اللوائح حتى يقرر تجميدها فهي من صميم قانون اللعبة الذي لا تملك الفيفا نفسها ان تجمد
 اي نص فيه لهذا تبقى اي مخالفة فيه سارية وواجبة العقاب عليها فقانون اللعبة يعلو على صلاحيات الاتحاد
 ولعل ذات الاتحاد نسي انه في واحدة من دوراته اتخذ قرارا بانه في حالة انتهاء مباراة دورية في الزمن
 الرسمي بالتعادل ان يلعب الفريقان زمناً اضافياً لحسم النقطة الثالثة حتى لا تضيع ليخرج فريق بنقطتين وفريق
 بنقطة وبدأ في خوض التجربة الا انه تراجع عنها حال ما ادرك ان قراره هذا يخالف قانون اللعبة الذي
 يعتمد فقط الزمن الاضافي في مباريات خروج المهزوم.
• اما الجانب الاخطر في هذه البدعة هل يستطيع الاتحاد حماية من يرتكب هذه المخالفات من العقاب حتى لو
 صرع حكم المباراة (ببونية) متى تصاعد الامر في شكاوى من الاندية المنافسة لتبلغ الشكوى الفيفا وللوزان
 فهل يجروء الاتحاد ان يحمي الفريقين من العقوبة بحجة انه جمد قانون اللعبة.
• اي فوضى هذه عرفنا قوانينا ليست ملزمة وواجبة الاحترام فيها (حصلت)
 قانون اللعبة الاعلى من صلاحيات بلاتر (يا معتصم ومجدي).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
البث والرعاية ويوم الوقفة..!!
غدا سينطلق قطار الدوري الممتاز دون ان تكون هنالك قناة ناقلة لمباريات
الدوري وكذلك سيكون الدوري بلا رعاية بعد ان انتهي مساء الامس اجتماع
قادة الاتحاد مع شركة سوداني وقناة قوون وبي ان سبورت دون التوصل الفعلي
لإتفاق معها يضمن بموجبه قادة الاتحاد الرياضي انطلاقة آمنة لبطولة تعد
الاكبر في رزنامة بطولاته، قصة الرعاية والبث زكرتني قصة أخري ظل الشعب
السوداني متعايش مع وقعها منذ الازل وهي قصة يوم الوقفة الذي يعقبه
(العيد) مباشرة فيوم الوقفة يعتبر يوم لقضاء كل الحوائج المبعثرة وينشط
فيه حراك غريب وتسابق متطرد لحضور بهي يظهر به الجميع يوم (العيد) وها هو
اتحاد الكرة غير المرتب يقود منافسة الكرة الاولي في السودان لمربع (يوم
الوقفة) واظن ان يوم الوقفة زاتو قد يقف فاغرا فاهه دهشة من الطريقة
العقيمة التي اتبعها اتحاد يتآلف دوما مع (الارباك التنظيمي) لبطولاته
علي الرغم من انه يمتلك خبرات طويلة في العمل الرياضي واظن ان اقل إداري
ينشط بهذا الاتحاد يمتلك في رصيده العملي عشرة سنوات، لكن كل هذه الخبرات
لم تشفع لقادته من حالة الرسوب الصادم في ملف الرعاية والبث الذي تفنن
قادة الاتحاد في اهماله ولم يسارعو مسبقا بحسم امره المؤثر علي البطولة
وجميع انديتها التي فوضت امرها مجبرة لإتحاد قادها لواقع مرير من الفشل
حتما سيلقي بظلاله القاتمة علي بطولة جعلها اتحاد الكرة بطولة غير جازبة
من واقع تخطيطه الغريب والعشوائي اولا ومن واقع بحثه المستميت للتصدي
دوما لملفات كان يمكن ان يشرك فيها اطراف أخري تملك القدرة علي الترويج
لهذه المنافسة التي لايتورع دوما قادة الاتحاد الرياضي من عملية قتلها في
مهدها بعدم الانتشار الجازب وبسياسات تعسفية وعقيمة وغير مواكبة لعوالم
الإستثمار والتسويق الرياضي الذي اثبتت كل المؤشرات الراهنة فشل اتحاد
الكرة في إدارته لبر آمان يريح الجميع ويغلق الابواب امام فشل ظل يتسرب
دوما من بين سياسات إخوة مجدي واسامة وعلي رأسهم إمبراطور الفشل الرياضي
رئيس الاتحاد الرياضي لكرة القدم الذي لم نسمع له حس او خبر حول مايجري
الان من فشل زريع لإتحاده في ملفات البث والرعاية التي عجز تماما قادة
الإتحاد في ايجاد حل لها علي الرغم من البراحات الزمنية التي كانت متوفرة
لهم لكنهم للأسف ظلو يتحلقو في دوائرة مفرغة دون الوصل لإتفاق يضمن راعي
للبطولة أو قناة تبث الدوري الذي سينطلق مساء اليوم واعتقد ان انطلاقته
ستكون متعثرة للحد البعيد بعد ان اعلنت كتلة الدوري الممتاز امتناعها علي
لعب اي مباراة مالم يتوصل الاتحاد لإتفاق مع الجهة الراعية والقناة
الناقلة والجهة الراعية الابرز هي شركة سوداني وهنالك بعض القنوات علي
راسها قناة قوون وبي ان سبورت لكن كل هذه الجهات لم يحسم معها اتحاد
الكرة اي شي حتي اللحظة لان العروض التي تقدمت بها لم تكن كما يريد قادة
الاتحاد فشركة سوداني تقدمت بعقد رعاية لموسمين تدفع خلال الموسم الاول
اربعة مليار (ج) وفي الموسم الثاني ستدفع اربعة مليار ونصف المليار وهذا
العرض لم يتم الاتفاق حوله كما ان قناة قوون تقدمت بعقد لبث الدوري قيمته
ثماني مليار ونصف لكنها اشترطت البث الحصري واعتقد ان اشتراطها منطقي،
لكن قوون ستدفع ثمن عنتريات الكاردينال الصادمة امام ضعف قادة الاتحاد
كما تقدمت قناة بي ان سبورت بعقد قيمته (800)الف دولار والتزمت فقط ببث
المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ والهلال.
وهج اخير:
الاهمال المصاحب للبحث عن راعي وقناة لبث البطولة سيبقي مهدد كبير
لإنطلاقة دوري(2015)ان نفذت كتلة الممتاز تهديدها بعدم اداء اي مباراة ان
لم يحسم امر الرعاية والبث والحسم لم يحدث حتي اللحظة فهل سنشهد تأجيل
لإنطلاق البطولة الدورية.
قادة الاتحاد مسئولين عن حال البوار الذي ضرب مفاصل الكرة السودانية
فباتت عاجزة تماما عن اجتزاب اي شركات تكفل لها عائد رعاية مجزي وتخطي
الامر استفحالا ليقترن بعملية البث التي اظن ان عرض قوون كان ومازال
افضلها لكن فيما يبدو ان قادة الاتحاد يخشون الكاردينال اكثر مما يخشون
علي فشل منافستهم التي تجلس القرفصاء علي ارصفة من عشوائية التخطيط التي
يرسمها اناس كتب علي الكرة السودانية انت تعيش اسوأ ايامها في عهد
إدارتهم الكارثية لها.
*علي طريقة يوم الوقفة سيبدأ الدوري ولا عزاء للرعاية والبث الغائبان.
مايحدث للكرة السودانية بفضل ادارة معتصم وجوقته يلخص حالة الاعياء
المستمر للكرة السودانية.
دوري بلا راعي او قناة ناقلة ماذا يمكن نقول عليه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور محمد سيف على الإبداعات الصباحية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
اراجوز الدار وحقد المنظراتى

*وصلتنى بالامس رسالة عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعى من احد عُشاق الزعيم عبر فيها عن غضبة الشديد مما يقوم به(اراجوز الدار)وهو يضع صورة الممثل المصرى(محمد سعد)مرتدياً شعار الزعيم
*ويعتقد بذلك انه (يُسئ)للمريخ ويُقلل من شأنه وهولايدرى ان الزعيم اكبر من ان يتاثر بكتابات مراهقى اخر الزمان
*لا ادرى من اخبر(اراجوز زمانه)انه يمتلك قدراً من (الظرافة)وان مايقوم به يُمكن ان يصنع له إسماً وسط جماهير الهلال التى لاتُعيره ادنى إهتمام او إحترام واكاد اجزم ان زاويتة بصحيفة(الدار)لايُطالعها سوى المحرر والمصحح والبعض الاخر عن طريق الصدفه
*هذا الشخص سادتى يبحث عن (الشُهرة)والتى يعتقد انه يمكن ان يصل لها عن طريق الإساءه لزعيم الاندية السودانيه.واكبر دليل على ذلك تفاخره بنيل عداوة جماهير المريخ وانه اصبح الشغل الشاغل لها
*حيث تحدث قبل فترة انه لايشغل باله بعشاق الاحمر الذين وضعوا راسه على صورة(حِمار)وإنتشرت عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى لفترة من الزمن على حد زعمه وانه سيواصل فى نهجه دون ان يتاثر بما جرى
*ولو حدث هذا الامر فعلاً وقتها يكون عُشاق المريخ قد (سقطوا فى الخطأ) بحق وحقيقة.فلا ذنب (للحِمار)حتى يتم التنكيل بصورته لهذه الدرجة.فعلى الاقل لم نسمع يوماً ان هنالك (حِمار)قد تطاول على اسياده
*من قال لهذا(الاراجوز)ان إرتداء الممثل الكوميدى(محمد سعد)لشعار المريخ يُمكن ان يُقلل من شأن هذا الكيان الكبير؟
*يكفى ان المذكور اعلاه يمتلك شُهره واسعه فى كل مكان من خلال الاعمال التى يُقدمها وصنعت منه نجماً.فماذا يمتلك هذا (الفرحان)سوى قلم مسموم (لم ولن)يصنع منه نجماً فى يوم من الايام
*ولو كان هذا الشخص يعتقد ان(الشمارات)واخبار الفنانين والفنانات يُمكن ان تصنع منه إسماً فهو مخطئ.لان النساء قد تركوا(الشمارات)فى (جلسات القهوه النهاريه)فما بالك بمن يعتمد عليها لكتابت مقالاته؟
*هذا الشخص الذى دخل عالم الصحافه الورقية معتمداً على (إسم شقيقة) الكبير فى مجال الإعلام لايُمكن ان يُسبب مصدر قلق للكيان الاحمر العظيم ومايخرج من قلمه المسموم أشبه بـ(طنين الذبابه فى أذن الفيل).
حقد المنظراتى
*لا ادرى ماذا يُريد المدعو(محمد كامل سعيد)من فريق المريخ وهو يُجند قلمه كل صباح من اجل التقليل من شأنه بطريقة مقززه ومليئه بالحقد والحسد الذى يجيش به صدره تجاه زعيم الاندية السودانيه
*بالامس سطر هذا الشخص مقالاً ينضح بالحقد على الاحمر وهو يصف اداء الفريق بالجنائزى ويصف لاعبيه بفاقدى الموهبه ويُشيد باداء الهلال وتنظيمه داخل الملعب
*فى الوقت الذى إنتقدت فيه معظم (الاقلام الزرقاء)اداء الفريق فى قمة الإستقلال وإعتبرت ان الخروج بالتعادل امام المريخ يُعتبر مكسباً للفريق من واقع مجريات المباراة
*وفيما يبدو ان الحقد قد اعمى هذا الشخص وجعله يهرطق بحديث لايُمكن ان يخرج من شخص يعتبر نفسه ناقد رياضى لم ياتى للوسط الإعلامى من اجل تصفية حسابات محدده
*منتهى التناقض والضحك على العقول جاء من قلم هذا(الحاقد)وهو يصف الغانى اوغستين اوكرا(بالخازوق)فى الوقت الذى وجد هذا النجم الشاب الإشادة من الهلالاب قبل المريخاب
*ومن تطاول من قبل على الحارس المصرى عصام الحضرى والنيجيرى الشهير كلاتشى اوسونوا يُمكن ان يتطاول غداً على(ميسى او كرستيانو)لانه يعتقد نفسه الوحيد الذى (يفهم)والبقية عبارة عن مطبلاتيه لا اكثر ولا اقل
*لا ادرى هل (الفهم والوعى)فى قاموس هذا المتناقض هو التاكيد بان هدف علاء الدين يوسف جاء(قضاء وقدر)وان تصويبته كان يُمكن ان تخرج للمدرجات؟
*وأين هى الهجمات الهلالية الخطيرة التى هدد بها هجوم الفريق مرمى جمال سالم؟ومتى كان التمييز حاضراً فى اداء مساوى واتير توماس وسيسيه وكاريكا حتى يؤكد ان (بشه وفيصل موسى)فقط من كانو الحلقة الاضعف فى الهلال؟
*اى عقل واى منطق يُمكن ان يقبل مثل هذا الحديث المضحك والذى فضح نوايا هذا الشخص تجاه الزعيم واكد انه لا يرى فى المريخ شيئاً جميلاً لانه ينظر بمنظار(الحاقد والحانق)على الاحمر
*شخصياً لا املك إلا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل لهذا الشخص وان يُزيح الله عن قلبه الحقد والحسد عسى ولعل ان ينصلح حاله
فى السنتر
*لم نتابع منذ فترة طويلة اى اخبار عن النجم الشاب بخيت خميس والذى إبتعد عن الملاعب فترة من الزمن
*اتمنى ان يُسرع الجهاز الطبى بنادى المريخ علاج اللاعب حتى يلحق ببقية المباريات المحلية والافريقيه فى ظل وجود مصعب عمر وحيداً(دون بديل)
*غرد بالامس مدرب الهلال باتريك عبر (موقع تويتر)مؤكداً حصوله على (كاس السوبر) ولا ادرى عن اى(كاس)يتحدث باتريك
*فكما يعلم الجميع فإن (الكاسات)خشم بيوت وقد يكون هذا الرجل يقصد (كاساً)اخر لان العملاقين لم يتباروا على كاس من الاساس
*ام ان هنالك شخص قد خدع باتريك واكد له ان المباراة كانت على (كاس السوبر)السودانى؟شخصياً لا استبعد هذا الامر لان اهل الهلال إشتهروا (بصنع البطولات الوهميه)من العدم
اخر الكلام
مفطوم البطولات مابتسكتوا (الكاسات)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
    منافسة بلا راع

○ تنطلق عصر ومساء اليوم مباريات النسخة (20) من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بكل من كادوقلي والخرطوم وعطبرة والفاشر حيث يستضيف الهلال كادوقلي فريق النسور الخرطوم (عصراً) بينما يحل العائد لدوري الأضواء من جديد فريق الميرغني كسلا ضيفاً على فريق الخرطوم الوطني.

○ مساء بعطبرة أيضاً يستضيف ممثلها الوحيد (الأمل) فريق الأهلي مدني بينما تشهد فاشر السلطان (عصر اليوم) لقاءً خالص الإحمرار عندما يستضيف (المريخ الفاشر) الوافد الجديد لبطولة الممتاز (المريخ كوستي) بعد محاولات امتدت لأعوام وأعوام.

○ تستكمل لقاءات الأسبوع الأول غداً الثلاثاء بلقائي (الهلال الفاشر والأهلي الخرطوم) بينما يشهد ملعب شندي قمة مباريات الأسبوع الأول بين (الأهلي شندي والهلال الخرطوم) وتختتم مباريات الأسبوع الأول بدرّة الملاعب السودانية عندما يستقبل المريخ فريق الرابطة كوستي الحصان الأسود لممتاز الموسم الماضي.

○ للمرّة الثانية خلال مسيرة الممتاز تجد البطولة نفسها بلا راع فبعد موسم (2011) والذي لم تحظ فيه المنافسة بأية رعاية من أي جهة يبدأ الموسم الجديد (2015) دون إصدار قرار نهائي بشأن ملفي الرعاية والبث وهو دليل واضح على عدم جاذبية البطولة والتي أدت إلى نفور الجهات الراعية.

○ الدكتور / معتصم جعفر صرّح لوسائل الإعلام عقب مباراة درع الإستقلال بأن (شركة سوداني) سترعى نسختي الممتاز لموسمي (2015) و (2016) مقابل 8 مليارات ونصف بواقع (4) مليار للموسم الحالي و (4 مليار ونصف) للموسم القادم وهى تباشير لا تعدو كونها (إنشائية) لأنها مازالت تحت قيد التنفيذ حتى لحظة كتابة هذه المادة.

○ المبلغ المذكور يزيد (بمليار) عن مبلغ رعاية الموسم الماضي وهذا ليس مربط الفرس وإنما هل ستفي سوداني بأموال الرعاية؟ وهل سيفي الإتحاد العام بحصّة الأندية البالغة (40%) دون تأخير أو مطاولات؟ وهل سيحوي عقد الرعاية البند الشهير رقم (21) من جديد؟.

○ البند (21) في عقد رعاية سوداني للموسم الماضي كان يتضمن (تخفيض) قيمة الرعاية في حالة فشل بث مباريات الممتاز وعدم ارتداء الأندية لشعار الشركة الرعاية على أطقمها وهو حق مكفول لها طالما أنها تدفع المليارات ولا تجد الترويج اللائق لمنتجها إلا عبر (المذياع).

○ الحديث عن رعاية سوداني للموسم الجديد (2015) لابد أن يقترن بإنهاء أزمة البث ومعرفة القنوات التي ستحظى ببث الممتاز وهو ملف مازال في علم الغيب رغم أن الدكتور معتصم جعفر صرّح بأن البث المفتوح دون (حصرية) هو الخيار المطروح حالياً ولكن كل تلك التصريحات لا تعدو كونها (أمنيات) لم يُكْتب لها النجاح حتى موعد انطلاقة الممتاز.

○ عدم جاذبية المنافسة تعتبر سبباً رئيسياً في الحاله التي وصلت إليها بطولة الممتاز ففي كل دول العالم تتهافت القنوات والمحطات المحلية للظفر بحقوق البطولة الكبرى بالبلاد أما في السودان فيتسوّل الإتحاد العام من أجل بث منافسته (بشروط) الناقل وليس شروطه.

○ العزوف الجماهيري كذلك يعتبر أحد أهم أسباب لهث الأندية (خصوصاً الولائية) خلف أموال البث لأنها لو كانت تحظى بالإقبال الجماهيري الذي اشتهرت به الولايات خلال فترة التسعينات ومطلع الألفية الجديدة لما رغبت في بث مبارياتها ولإكتفت بدخلها الجماهيري الكبير سواء كان الطرف الآخر فريق قمة أوغيره.

○ وتلك الجزئية يمكنها أن تؤثّر حتى في المقترح الذي أشرنا إليه سابقاً بتسويق المباريات اسوة بالتجربة المصرية والتي تمنح الأندية حق تسويق مبارياتها مقابل حصّة معلومة (ثابتة) يتحصّل عليها الإتحاد من قيمة كل عقد تسويق.

○ لأن القنوات وقتها ستتهافت لبث مباريات الفرق الجماهيرية ولن تخاطر ببث مباريات الفرق التي تعاني من الكساد الجماهيري.

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: رعاية سوداني مع إيقاف التنفيذ (حتى يتم البت في أمر البث) !!

*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*-كانت قمة فيها شئ من بصمات التدريب
-كانت في طريقة لعب من الجانبين
- كانت في محاولة انضباط تكتيكي من اللاعبين
-وهذا شئ لم نعده في ملاعبنا السودانية
فكانت بشارات تطور في المستوى المحلس المحلي لكرتنا
-اذا استصحبنا المستوى المتطور للخرطوم الوطني و الاهلي شندي و بقية فرق الممتاز
-و اذا استصحبنا تجربة الاشبال و الاهتمام بالفرق الرديفة
-و اذا صدق توقعنا بإهتمام الدولة بالرياضة
-و مد يدها طويلة
-ووضعها لإستراتيجيات العمل الرياضي
-و تكفيرها عن إهمالها الفات
-بنطمئن نوعآ ما على عودتنا لمصاف الدول الافريقية الرائدة في مجال كرة القدم
-و لكن بالرجوع للمستوى التحكيمي المتردي دومآ
-نعود لنفقد الامل من جديد في نطورنا
-التحكيم اذا ما ادى لكل زول حقو
-الكرة لن تتطور
-و مجاملة الجماهير, هي في حد ذاتها إحباط لطموحات تلك الجماهير
- لأن المجاملة المحلية تجعل اللاعب الذي تتم مجاملته يلعب محميآ من التحكيم
-فيؤدي بحماية تحكيمية
-اقل حاجه تنطلق الصافرة لصالحه
-و عندما يأتي المعترك الافريقي
-يجد نفسه ذلك اللاعب نفسه غير قادر على اللعب تحت الضغط
-فتتطاير فرقنا تاواحد تلو الآخر
-ايها الناس 
-اذا اردنا ان نصلح حالنا
-يجب ان ينصلح حال حكامنا
-و يعملوا بنزاهة و حيادية و خوف من الله
-عشان نتطور و نتقدم
-غير كده
-سنبقى الى يبعثون في هرجلتنا دي
-المهم
-مباراة الاستقلال وضحت مكامن الضعف و القوة في الفريقين
على الرغم من ان جماهير المريخ ما مقتنعة بالتعادل
-و البعض يرى ان الموضوع متفق عليه
-وفي ناس ولا بتناقشو في الحته دي
-إال ان المباراة وضحت السلبيات و الايجابيات
-في المريخ مثلآ السلبيات في ختام الهجمة
-فالفرص التي وجدها بكري و عنكبة كانت كفيلة بخروج المريخ منتصرآ بأهداف كثيرة
-برغم أن بكري بذل مجهودآ كبيرآ في الفرصتين الوجدهما
-خطف الكورة براهو
-و انطلق كالسهم
و انطلقت مع انطلاقته حناجر الشفوت
-و انطلقت حناجر الاهلة
-بعضهم يسأل الله ان تضيع الفرصة
-و بعضهم يداعي في كردنة و فطومة و روشا
-و بعضهم كضم
-و البعض منهم عمل عمايل
-قالوا السبب السكري
-و سيد السكري في الزنقات طبعآ ما بنستر
-اتسكروا شديد
-جماعات و فرادى
-و الموت وسط الجماعة عرس
-مافي زول لام التاني
-مدرج كامل السكري دور فيه
-قالوا لي اسي المدرج لين 
- الله يجازيك يا بكور
-فحيص انت
-المهم
-المباراة افادت الهلال ايضآ
-واوضحت مكامن الضعف فيه
-يعني ضعف الحراسة وضح شديد
-زول يشوتو ليه الكورة من الفيحاء بتاعة بنك فيصل
-تدخل في الكبري الطاير بتاع جامعة السودان
-ضعف شديد
-و اتير و مساوي ما ناسآ بنستروا افريقيآ ولا شنداويآ
-اما وليد علاء و فيصل موسى
-فالقوة البدنية بتخليهم يكونوا عالة على الهلال الافريقي
-بالذات اذا وضعنا في الاعتبار بعد التحكيم الهلالياقصد السودانيعن ادارة مباريات الهلال الافريقية
-و حماده ما بتلقي طواااااااااااااااالي
-حماده جلكسي
اما الهجوم
-فكيبي يلعب على الواقف
-وكاريكا مدتو انتهت
-العمر الافتراضي انتهى
-راس حربه يشلت من بداية الكورة 
-رونالدينو انطرد
-لكن انطرد في ظل تحكيم واعي ونزيه ولا يخطئ لصالح جهة محددة
-وجود كاريكا في المباراة كان اما معتديآ على لاعب إعتداء يستحق الطرد
-و اما تسلل
-الكورة كلها سارق 
-المهم
-إسلام بتتفرج في الكورة و بتتونس معاي
-لاحظت انو كاريكا الكورة كلها سارق
-قالت لي يابا .. كاريكا ده لما يعتزل حا يبقى وزير؟
-قلت ليها لي ؟
-قالت لي بسرق كتير
-دي بت منو دي ؟
-البت دي ما تبعي
-يا بت الدنيا انتخابات 
-اسي الدخل كاريكا في التشكيل الوزارس شنو ؟
- المهم
-عاد علولو لمستواه المعروف
- وده مكسب كبير
-فعلولو و جابسوة محاور زي المحاور
-وده بدينا فرصة توظيف أيمن سعيد في المكان البنحتاج ليه فيهو
-ايها الناس
-السنة الفاتت قلت ليكم لو طلعنا بي ستة لاعبين يعتمد عليهم 
-و سجلنا تلاته في المستوى في التكميلية
-حا يعود مريخنا الافريقي بسرعة
-و قد كان
-طلعنا بي جمال سالم و أمير كمال و علاء الدين و راجي و رمضان و الشبل ابراهومة
- و جبنا عليهم اوكرا و بكري و جابسون
- و عندنا الباشا (لو ارتفع لمستوى المسؤولية)و مصعب عمر (لو اتعلم يمشي للكورة لما تتلعب ليهو بدل يرجاها في محلو
-و ما ننسى الشبل بخيت خميس و حسن سفاري
-ديل ممكن براحة يوصلونا المجموعات
-عليهم تلاتة لاعبين من العيار التقيل في التكميلية
-المطار جاك زول
-ايها الناس
-جميعنا يعلم بالعرض الذي قدمه الشلف الجزائري لنزار حامد
-الجماعةديل داخلين بي تقلهم
-و مصرين على نزار شديد
-ضايقونا
-داخلين معانا في درب ضيق
-و الحشاش يملى شبكتو
-ولا أظن ان نزار بالبساطة التي تجعله يتعهد للهلال بإعادة القيد لفترة جديدة
-نزار في السووووووووووووووق
-و يجب الا يستعجل في القرار
-ده اكل عيش و مستقبل و نزار يعلم ذلك جيدآ
-و محمد كسلا ود خالة نزار عارف كده كويس
-و اسرة نزار عارفة كدا تمام
-على نزار ان يفكر شديد
-و ان يعمل على انزال وزنه الزائد
-لأن فرصة اللعب سواء بالمريخ ام الشلف
- تحتاج منه لمجهود ليدخل التشكيلة
-سامعني يا نزار
-وللعلم
-علمنا ان الشلف اتصل بخصوص نزار بكردنة
-وكردنة قالوا قال ليهم
-بفاوضكم في الهلال كلو الا نزار
-قالوا , قالوا ليهو كلها باقي ستة شهور و ما بنحتاج لمفوضتك يا كردنة
-دايرين يجيبوهوا على طريقة رمضان من الموردة للمريخ
-ايها الناس
-مدرب الهلال ما شاطر
-لأنو لو شاطر بدأ بي الشغيل و نلسون محاور
-و نزار في صناعة اللعب
-لكن فاتت على اللمبي
-و البعض يقول انه نجح في شوط المدربين
-كيف يكون ذلكو المريخ اضاع تلاتة اهداف مضمونة في شوط المدربين
-و هدف الهلال كان صدفة
-كورة قالشة من نزار جات للماسورة
-ايها الناس
-بكري المدينة ذكرني ابو طيرة
-جاري على الناس
-و الناس جارين منو
-ايها الناس
-ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
-أها
-نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
-كان شفت يا والينا
-العيب ما في الحكومة براها يا والينا
-العيب برضو فينا
-نحن شعب بستغل الظروف البتحصل لينا 
- الغاز يدخل في ازمة نأزمو برانا تاني يا والينا
-ندسوا عشان نبيعوا سوق اسود لي بعضينا
-بتاع الحافلة يكون مرخص ابو سعد يشحن المينا
-يستغل الوقفة الطالت علينا 
-و اكيد التعرفة بدبلها علينا
-نعلي سعر السخانات لما الشتا يجينا
-نزيد سعر المكيف لما الصيف يهرينا
-والينا
-محتاجين زول من جديد يربينا
-عشان الواحد فينا
-لما يبقى مسئوول علينا
- او تاجر او محتكر دقيق الفينا
-يخاف علينا
-و يخاف الله فينا
سلك كهرباء
ننساك كيف وكلنا بنستغل بعض ومافي زول هامينا .
والى اللقاااااء
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى السلك دائما 
مشكور ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع الصادق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
اراجوز الدار وحقد المنظراتى

*وصلتنى بالامس رسالة عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعى من احد عُشاق الزعيم عبر فيها عن غضبة الشديد مما يقوم به(اراجوز الدار)وهو يضع صورة الممثل المصرى(محمد سعد)مرتدياً شعار الزعيم
*ويعتقد بذلك انه (يُسئ)للمريخ ويُقلل من شأنه وهولايدرى ان الزعيم اكبر من ان يتاثر بكتابات مراهقى اخر الزمان
*لا ادرى من اخبر(اراجوز زمانه)انه يمتلك قدراً من (الظرافة)وان مايقوم به يُمكن ان يصنع له إسماً وسط جماهير الهلال التى لاتُعيره ادنى إهتمام او إحترام واكاد اجزم ان زاويتة بصحيفة(الدار)لايُطالعها سوى المحرر والمصحح والبعض الاخر عن طريق الصدفه
*هذا الشخص سادتى يبحث عن (الشُهرة)والتى يعتقد انه يمكن ان يصل لها عن طريق الإساءه لزعيم الاندية السودانيه.واكبر دليل على ذلك تفاخره بنيل عداوة جماهير المريخ وانه اصبح الشغل الشاغل لها
*حيث تحدث قبل فترة انه لايشغل باله بعشاق الاحمر الذين وضعوا راسه على صورة(حِمار)وإنتشرت عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى لفترة من الزمن على حد زعمه وانه سيواصل فى نهجه دون ان يتاثر بما جرى
*ولو حدث هذا الامر فعلاً وقتها يكون عُشاق المريخ قد (سقطوا فى الخطأ) بحق وحقيقة.فلا ذنب (للحِمار)حتى يتم التنكيل بصورته لهذه الدرجة.فعلى الاقل لم نسمع يوماً ان هنالك (حِمار)قد تطاول على اسياده
*من قال لهذا(الاراجوز)ان إرتداء الممثل الكوميدى(محمد سعد)لشعار المريخ يُمكن ان يُقلل من شأن هذا الكيان الكبير؟
*يكفى ان المذكور اعلاه يمتلك شُهره واسعه فى كل مكان من خلال الاعمال التى يُقدمها وصنعت منه نجماً.فماذا يمتلك هذا (الفرحان)سوى قلم مسموم (لم ولن)يصنع منه نجماً فى يوم من الايام
*ولو كان هذا الشخص يعتقد ان(الشمارات)واخبار الفنانين والفنانات يُمكن ان تصنع منه إسماً فهو مخطئ.لان النساء قد تركوا(الشمارات)فى (جلسات القهوه النهاريه)فما بالك بمن يعتمد عليها لكتابت مقالاته؟
*هذا الشخص الذى دخل عالم الصحافه الورقية معتمداً على (إسم شقيقة) الكبير فى مجال الإعلام لايُمكن ان يُسبب مصدر قلق للكيان الاحمر العظيم ومايخرج من قلمه المسموم أشبه بـ(طنين الذبابه فى أذن الفيل).
حقد المنظراتى
*لا ادرى ماذا يُريد المدعو(محمد كامل سعيد)من فريق المريخ وهو يُجند قلمه كل صباح من اجل التقليل من شأنه بطريقة مقززه ومليئه بالحقد والحسد الذى يجيش به صدره تجاه زعيم الاندية السودانيه
*بالامس سطر هذا الشخص مقالاً ينضح بالحقد على الاحمر وهو يصف اداء الفريق بالجنائزى ويصف لاعبيه بفاقدى الموهبه ويُشيد باداء الهلال وتنظيمه داخل الملعب
*فى الوقت الذى إنتقدت فيه معظم (الاقلام الزرقاء)اداء الفريق فى قمة الإستقلال وإعتبرت ان الخروج بالتعادل امام المريخ يُعتبر مكسباً للفريق من واقع مجريات المباراة
*وفيما يبدو ان الحقد قد اعمى هذا الشخص وجعله يهرطق بحديث لايُمكن ان يخرج من شخص يعتبر نفسه ناقد رياضى لم ياتى للوسط الإعلامى من اجل تصفية حسابات محدده
*منتهى التناقض والضحك على العقول جاء من قلم هذا(الحاقد)وهو يصف الغانى اوغستين اوكرا(بالخازوق)فى الوقت الذى وجد هذا النجم الشاب الإشادة من الهلالاب قبل المريخاب
*ومن تطاول من قبل على الحارس المصرى عصام الحضرى والنيجيرى الشهير كلاتشى اوسونوا يُمكن ان يتطاول غداً على(ميسى او كرستيانو)لانه يعتقد نفسه الوحيد الذى (يفهم)والبقية عبارة عن مطبلاتيه لا اكثر ولا اقل
*لا ادرى هل (الفهم والوعى)فى قاموس هذا المتناقض هو التاكيد بان هدف علاء الدين يوسف جاء(قضاء وقدر)وان تصويبته كان يُمكن ان تخرج للمدرجات؟
*وأين هى الهجمات الهلالية الخطيرة التى هدد بها هجوم الفريق مرمى جمال سالم؟ومتى كان التمييز حاضراً فى اداء مساوى واتير توماس وسيسيه وكاريكا حتى يؤكد ان (بشه وفيصل موسى)فقط من كانو الحلقة الاضعف فى الهلال؟
*اى عقل واى منطق يُمكن ان يقبل مثل هذا الحديث المضحك والذى فضح نوايا هذا الشخص تجاه الزعيم واكد انه لا يرى فى المريخ شيئاً جميلاً لانه ينظر بمنظار(الحاقد والحانق)على الاحمر
*شخصياً لا املك إلا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل لهذا الشخص وان يُزيح الله عن قلبه الحقد والحسد عسى ولعل ان ينصلح حاله
فى السنتر
*لم نتابع منذ فترة طويلة اى اخبار عن النجم الشاب بخيت خميس والذى إبتعد عن الملاعب فترة من الزمن
*اتمنى ان يُسرع الجهاز الطبى بنادى المريخ علاج اللاعب حتى يلحق ببقية المباريات المحلية والافريقيه فى ظل وجود مصعب عمر وحيداً(دون بديل)
*غرد بالامس مدرب الهلال باتريك عبر (موقع تويتر)مؤكداً حصوله على (كاس السوبر) ولا ادرى عن اى(كاس)يتحدث باتريك
*فكما يعلم الجميع فإن (الكاسات)خشم بيوت وقد يكون هذا الرجل يقصد (كاساً)اخر لان العملاقين لم يتباروا على كاس من الاساس
*ام ان هنالك شخص قد خدع باتريك واكد له ان المباراة كانت على (كاس السوبر)السودانى؟شخصياً لا استبعد هذا الامر لان اهل الهلال إشتهروا (بصنع البطولات الوهميه)من العدم
اخر الكلام
مفطوم البطولات مابتسكتوا (الكاسات)




*****************
ليس هناك تعليق ابلغ من هذا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتطور.. والأزرق يتدهور


*  أبدى أنصار الفرقة الحمراء رضاهم التام عن المستوى الذي قدمه فريقهم في  لقاء قمة كأس الاستقلال، وأشادوا بمردوده، وأبدوا بعض الحسرة على عدم الفوز  بالنتيجة.
* للحق نقول إن لاعبي المريخ قدموا مستوىً رفيعاً، وأقنعوا  أنصارهم بجودة مستواهم، وسيطروا على الملعب بقوة في الحصة الأولى، وهددوا  مرمى الهلال بطلعاتٍ في غاية الخطورة، ونجحوا في إنهاء الحصة المذكورة  بهدفٍ تاريخي، ناله المدفعجي علاء الدين يوسف بصاروخٍ سكود بعيد المدى، لا  يصد ولا يرد.
* حتى في الحصة الثانية التي شهدت هدف التعادل الهلالي كان  المريخ الأعلى كعباً والأوفر خطورةً، والأكثر سيطرةً على الكرة، والأقدر  على صنع الفرص الخطرة، بدليل أن الفريق الأحمر أهدر في الشوط الثاني ثلاثة  أهداف محققة، من بكري المدينة وعنكبة وجابسون سلمون.
* اضطر مدافعو  الهلال إلى استخدام العنف لإيقاف الزحف الأحمر في الحصة الثانية، وارتكبوا  ثلاث مخالفات خطرة على مشارف منطقة جزاء الهلال، لكن لاعبي المريخ لم  يفلحوا في ترجمتها إلى أهداف.
* كان المريخ الطرف الأفضل في الملعب على  مدار الشوطين، وبدا قريباً من الفوز، على الرغم من أنه افتقد ثلاثة من أميز  عناصره الأساسية، بغياب هدافه الأول ترواري الموجود مع منتخب بلاده في  بطولة الأمم الإفريقية، والمصري أيمن سعيد صانع ألعاب الفريق الذي يعاني من  إصابة اضطرته للسفر إلى مصر للعلاج، ورمضان عجب الذي فضل غارزيتو الاحتفاظ  به في الدكة حتى منتصف الحصة الثانية لإصابته في أصبع القدم.
* بدت لمسة التدريب واضحة جلية على الفرقة المريخية.
* تقارب في الخطوط.
* دقة في التمرير.
* ضغط قوي على حامل الكرة من الخصوم.
* تنويع للعب بهجمات من العمق والأطراف.
*  صحيح أن المردود اللياقي لبعض لاعبي المريخ تأثر في الحصة الثانية (خاصة  أوكراه)، وصحيح أن الأحمر أخفق في استثمار حالة التوهان الهلالية ولم يحقق  الفوز، لكن المستوى العام للفرقة الحمراء أتى مرضياً للحد البعيد، ومبشراً  بموسم جيد بحول الله.
* أضاف النيجيري جابسون سلمون الكثير من الهيبة  لعمق الوسط، وشكل ثنائياً متناغماً مع المتألق علاء الدين يوسف، ونجحا معاً  في انتزاع معظم الكرات المشتركة من لاعبي وسط الهلال، وشاركا في الهجوم  بنصيبٍ وافر، بدليل أن علاء سجل هدف فريقه، بينما أهدر جابسون فرصة سهلة  برأسية لعبها بلا تركيز في مواجهة المرمى الهلالي المفتوح.
* المردود  المريخي الجيد حدث على الرغم من لجوء غارزيتو إلى تعديل طريقة اللعب من  (3:3:4) المفضلة له إلى (2:4:4) التقليدية، بإشراك راجي وأوكراه كجناحين  للوسط، ولو لعب بالطريقة المعتادة، ووضع راجي على الجناح اليمين، وحول بكري  إلى الجناح الأيسر، ووضع أوكراه أمام علاء وجابسون وخلف آلان وانغا (كصانع  للألعاب) لحسم المباراة بسهولة، لكنه فضل عدم المجازفة، ورفع عدد لاعبي  الوسط إلى الرقم أربعة.
* تحفظ غارزيتو استمر في الحصة الثانية، لأننا  توقعنا منه أن يبكر بإدخال عنكبة القوي في مكان وانغا السلبي، وإشراك  الغاني السريع كوفي بديلاً لأوكراه، مثلما فعل في بورتسودان، لكنه فضل الزج  برمضان المصاب، وأبقى على راجي حتى استنفذ كل وقوده وسقط من الإرهاق في  آخر المباراة.
* مع ذلك كله نقول إننا راضون تماماً عن الطفرة الفنية التي أحدثها الفرنسي الخبير، وننتظر منه الأفضل في مقبل المباريات.
*  يمتلك المريخ أربع مباريات دورية قبل المغادرة إلى تنزانيا لملاقاة عزام،  ونتوقع ارتفاع المردود اللياقي تدريجياً في المباريات المذكورة، ونظن أن  اكتمال لياقة الموهوب الفنان ستيفن أوكراه سيرفع مردود خط الوسط، ويضاعف  الخطورة الحمراء على مرمى الخصوم.
* لم تكن هناك أدنى مقارنة بين مستوى المريخ ومستوى الهلال، الذي نجا من هزيمة بدت ماثلة.
*  لم ننطلق من فراغ عندما أكدنا أفضلية المريخ على الهلال قبل المباراة، لأن  المعطيات المعروفة لكرة القدم كانت تشير إلى أن الأحمر أوفر جاهزية من  الأزرق، وأنه أقوى صفوفاً وأوفر استعداداً للقاء.
* لو ركز رماة المريخ  قليلاً لنال الهلال هزيمة ثقيلة، كانت ستصعب مهمة مدربه البلجيكي باتريك،  الذي بدا في غاية القلق أثناء المباراة وهو يرى فريقه يتراجع أمام المد  الأحمر على مدار الشوطين.
* المريخ يتحسن ويتطور، ونظن أنه سيكون أقوى بعودة الغائبين وشفاء المصابين.
* نتوقع من غارزيتو إن يعود إلى طريقته المفضلة في مباراة الغد أمام الرابطة، ونعتقد أنها ستضاعف من خطورة الزعيم في مواجهة الذئاب.
* خلاصة القمة: الأحمر يتطور، والأزرق يتدهور.
* فرق يا إبراهيم.
آخر الحقائق
* نعزي الأخ الحبيب حسن محجوب ونشاركه الأحزان في وفاة المغفور لها بإذن الله والدته لها الرحمة.
* اللهم تقبلها في عليين، وأنزلها منزل صدق عند مليك مقتدر.
* ظلم التحكيم المريخ بعدم احتساب ركلة جزاء أوضح من الشمس ارتكبت مع أوكراه في الحصة الأولى.
* لو لم يتعمد سيسيه إعاقة الغاني لكال الرماد حماد.
* ولو طبق الحكم القانون لمنح المريخ ركلة جزاء مستحقة.
* لكن حكام السودان لا يطيقون احتساب ركلات جزاء للمريخ عندنا يلعب أمام الوصيف.
*  خطف العقرب الكرة من الشغيل، وراوغ أتير الغرام بطريقة (نتلاقى بكرة)،  وأفلح في أن يراوغ سيف مساوي حتى قلبه رأساً على عقب، لكنه تأخر في التصويب  فضاعت الفرصة!
* لو قرن المدينة القلبة بالعقربة والشقلبة لامتلأت أقسام الحوادث بالمصابين.
* أنجى الحظ الوصيف من السقوط أمام الزعيم، وأمامه كمين خطير أمام النمور.
*  لم يصدق مدرب الهلال باتريك انحياز القرعة لفريقه في مباراة درع  الاستقلال، فسارع إلى نشر تغريدة في موقع تويتر، زعم فيها أن فريقه فاز  بلقب (كأس السوبر) السوداني!
* سخر كثيرون من الكذبة الفاضحة التي أطلقها البلجيكي الفرحان!
* كما قال الزميل الحبيب أواب: نحمد الله على إلغاء قمة درع الإنقاذ، وإلا لادعى باتريك أنه حصل على لقب السوبر الإفريقي لو ظفر به!
* ولو فاز بلقب البطولة التنشيطية فسيدعي أنه حصل على كأس السوبر الأفريقي!
* جبتها حامضة يا باتريك!
* قوة عينك عجيبة وغريبة!
*  نشرتُ تغريدة مدرب الهلال الكذوب في إحدى مجموعات الواتساب، فانبرت  الزميلة فاطمة الصادق لنفيها، وزعمت أنها صديقة له في حسابه بتويتر، وأنه  لم يكتب ذلك الحديث!
* نشرت فاطمة لقطة لحساب الخواجة لتدلل بها على أنه  لم ينشر ذلك الحديث، وفات عليها أن التغريدة التي نعنيها كانت موجودة في  أسفل الصفحة التي نشرتها!
* فات على المنسقة المتسرعة أن تويتر ليس مثل واتساب، إذ لا يوجد فيه أصدقاء، بل متابعون!
* قنبلة باتريك أخطر من قنبلة علاء الدين!
*  تبارى بعض المتابعين في الرد على البلجيكي، وذكروه بأن المباراة أقيمت على  درع الاستقلال وليس في كأس السوبر السوداني، وأنها انتهت بالتعادل، وأن  فريقه لم يفز فيها!
* اليوم تقدم الصدى وجبتها السنوية الفخمة لقرائها بعدد سوبر، مخصص لرصد كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن بطولة الدوري الممتاز التي ستنطلق اليوم.
* صدى جامبو، عدد سوبر بالسعر العادي!
* سوبر سوبر.. ما زي (سوبر باتريك)!
* الجرعة التدريبية كانت وافية للزعيم!
* والقرعة مثل التحكيم.. كانت وفية للوصيف!
* أجاد غارزيتو تجهيز فريقه، وتفرغ باتريك لتوزيع الأكاذيب في توتير!
* انتزع علاء الدين أهات الإعجاب قبل أن يمزق الشباك.
* خبر الأمس: فييرا يعيد فحص (مكسيم بيرغر)!
* خبر اليوم: أفلت الوصيف من فك (الأسد).. وأمامه (نمر)!!
* آخر خبر: رصاصة علاء الدين.. صدمت الكثيرين.. وأبهجت الملايين!

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين يا شباب 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*لكم الشكر اجزله
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




شخصياً لا املك إلا الدعاء بالشفاء العاجل لهذا الشخص وان يُزيح الله عن قلبه الحقد والحسد عسى ولعل ان ينصلح حاله



 خلي عليك الله يموت بحقده وحسده ..النار تأكل بعضها ان لم تجد ما تأكله ان شاء الله حقده ده حينهيه  ويبعده من ساحة الزعيم  تبا لهذا الاحمق المتطاول ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*كســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــلاوي  يا مبدع كتر خيرك وبارك الله فيك ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*شكرآ ليك انت يا كسلاوي على المجهود المقدر ..
*

----------


## osama271

*تسلم علي المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الشكر أجزله لك حبيبنا الصادق تب ماقصرت وفي السلك ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*حبيبنا محمد سيـــف بارك الله فيك على الابداع اليومي شكرا جزيلا مجهود مقدر ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل لكما ثنائي الروعة محمد سيف وكسلاوي
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الشكر الجزيل لكما ثنائي الروعة محمد سيف وكسلاوي




*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

الشكر أجزله لك حبيبنا الصادق تب ماقصرت وفي السلك ..



لك الشكر ايضآ الاخ نورالخطيب
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

* مفطوم البطولات مابتسكتوا (الكاسات)
                                                         حلوة يا محمود يا رائع
*

----------

